# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پذیرش دانشگاه ها

## staar

سلام 
کسی میدونه پذیرش دانشگاه های کشورایی مثل مجارستان و بلاروس و اینا که پذیرش گرفتنشون راحته چ جوریه؟ اصلا زمانش کیه؟یا چه شرایطی داره؟مخارجش چقدره؟
ممنون میشم یکی جواب بده

----------


## Takfir

ApplyAbroad Forum 

اینجا زودتر به جواب میرسی

----------

